# Help w/ 1949 Bear Longbow



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

dont know how much its worth, but for gods sake DONT SHOOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIbowhunt (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Stickbow, he doesn't shoot it. Be interested in hearing other comments regarding this bow.


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't know all the details and I'm not entirely sure that '49 was the year those wear made...but it's close. I was thinking '50 or '51. Anyway...

The story I've heard is that there was an abundance of cheap aluminum after the war and that Fred thought it would be a good layer for speed, durability or whatever.

What happened was that the failure rate was so high that it nearly bankrupted Bear. So, don't shoot it.

They are fairly rare but not as highly sought after as some other models because they really shouldn't be shot. So, they aren't as valuable.

I used to collect recurves, particularly Bear but I haven't been into that for a few years so the details aren't so fresh in my mind.

I believe I paid about $200 for mine...in very nice, near mint condition. I'm not sure that I got mine at a great price and I'm not sure where the market has gone since then.

They do, however, turn up on ebay from time to time. That might give you an idea of the current price.


----------



## RIbowhunt (Sep 10, 2004)

Great info, thanks "shakes...", I'll pass this on. By the way, great AT name....


----------



## RIbowhunt (Sep 10, 2004)

By the way, if it helps identify the bow better, it has a serial number of 
P2563B and is 50lbs. Thanks for any help/G


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

go to bowsite.com and lookup "collecting Bear Archery items" it will bring up that bow and the year, very intresting history of Bear archery.

Jim


----------

